

Bootstrap 3 plans - pshken
http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2012/12/10/bootstrap-3-plans/

======
jpdevereaux
The @font-face glyphicons will be a great change, it'll make sizing the icons
a lot easier. I'm confused about licensing though - it seems from their site
[1] that the vector versions are only available with a $59 pro pack...

[1] <http://glyphicons.com/>

~~~
TheMakeA
That's true. It's possible that they will reach a licensing deal with
glyphicons to use the font.

